# Carolina Beach in Puerto RIco



## RinconPhoto (Aug 11, 2009)

Nikon D4o ... At the beach in Carolina next to San Juan Airport when you land or take off this is the view you see from the sky ...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 11, 2009)

*I'm putting my feet in the water*

Love the 3rd one.


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful location, but be aware of the horizon. Not a single shot is level.

#1 and #3 - I have the same critique for these two. In beach shots like this, it's usually a good idea to have something else in the frame to give some interest. Since there's really nothing except sand, water and sky, they look sorta boring.

#2 - I like this shot except for one thing. The garbage can right in the front of the image. It really distracts. There's enough interest on that little island or outcropping that the photo could probably stand on it's own without anything extra in frame.

#4 - This critique is sort of a combination of the last two. The garbage cans and the guard rail are distracting, and there's not much else to hold interest. Maybe if you'd been able to shoot from that rock ledge, or just back from it, and had something in the foreground, it would have been a better shot.

#5 - I like this shot the best. There's foreground interest, and even though there's a garbage can, it's mixed in with the rest of the foreground and doesn't distract from the overall image. If I had to nitpick (and nitpicking is a curse of mine, lol) it would have been nice if you had aimed the camera a bit more to the left to include more of that palm tree and give a more pleasing composition.

I'm not trying to be mean or anything. I'm sure you had a great time on vacation. I am just critiquing your photos to help you improve later. These photos will for sure be excellent memories for you in the future. Good job.


----------



## RinconPhoto (Aug 12, 2009)

Gaerek said:


> Beautiful location, but be aware of the horizon. Not a single shot is level.
> 
> #1 and #3 - I have the same critique for these two. In beach shots like this, it's usually a good idea to have something else in the frame to give some interest. Since there's really nothing except sand, water and sky, they look sorta boring.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks for critiquing my photos , Now i see how crooked the horizon is , I never thought of that before , I love my camera and I so bad want to improve in my photos , I just thought that with people in the way it takes away from the photos but you have shown me that with things in the photo it makes the photo more enjoyable ....


----------

